# Gt6000



## 1945bill (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 1993 Craftsman 18 HP 44" Garden Tractor. I have a 48" dozer blade that came with the tractor I purchased from a gentleman about 20 yr ago. It has been sitting in my garage for 20 yr. I decided to retire the mower deck and attach the blade for snow removal, I don't have a clue how this is suppose to attach. Can anyone give me some pointers or point me in the right direction with attaching the dozer Blade.

Thank you, Bill


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bill,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Do you happen to have the model number of your snow blade? To get the correct owner's manual you must have the model number. Have a look on ebay. They have a number of used owner's manuals for sale. For example, the following manual is listed for sale:

SEARS CRAFTSMAN 48" SNOW PLOW BLADE MODEL # 486.244040 MANUAL

Sears parts may also be able to fix you up.


----------



## 1945bill (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks BigT, the model number had been wiped off of my blade. The model number you provided looks like what I have. I was having trouble replying, the sytem says that i am not registered?


----------

